# Wait it out it rush to vet???? HELP



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

My 5 and 1/2 month old Maltese hasn't eaten all day and vomited 3 times so far today. The last time being about 5-10 mins ago. It seems to be pretty much clear liquid, which may because she's hasn't eaten anything since dinner last night. She's pretty quiet in her xpen; curled up and sleeping. We took her out to play a bit and she did run around like normal until she vomited that last time. I'm not aware of her ingesting anything she shouldn't have. Just wanted to know when I should take her to the vet or wait it out to see if it clears on its own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please take her to the vet asap. Maltese are so tiny they can dehydrate quickly from vomiting and/or diarrhea. Dehydration causes electrolyte imbalances which can be very dangerous, even fatal. It is especially serious for a puppy as you never know what they could have gotten into. 

Even if you have to take her to the ER vet, I would do so. Acting quickly can mean the difference between a vet visit with an injection for nausea, maybe some fluids as opposed to waiting 24 hours and needing hospitalization with an IV. Been there, done that with my first Maltese.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PLEASE take her now, I am so worried, I just stopped and said a prayer for her, I'll be watching for a update


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, take her now. Do not wait.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Will do. I'm just so untrusting of vets that I don't know and my vets won't be open until Monday morning. I feel emergency room vets will tell you come in to see them even when it's something that can be taken care of at home to make money. Although Yuki is drinking water, her lack of appetite is concerning me. I trust you guys on this site so I will take her now. Thanks again!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

samanthas004 said:


> Thanks guys! Will do. I'm just so untrusting of vets that I don't know and my vets won't be open until Monday morning. I feel emergency room vets will tell you come in to see them even when it's something that can be taken care of at home to make money. Although Yuki is drinking water, her lack of appetite is concerning me. I trust you guys on this site so I will take her now. Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Better to be safe than sorry! Glad you are taking her now. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad your taking her in, you will be able to sleep better tonight, I'll check in before I go to bed, hugs to you


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

samanthas004 said:


> Thanks guys! Will do. I'm just so untrusting of vets that I don't know and my vets won't be open until Monday morning. I feel emergency room vets will tell you come in to see them even when it's something that can be taken care of at home to make money. Although Yuki is drinking water, her lack of appetite is concerning me. I trust you guys on this site so I will take her now. Thanks again!!



I can't speak for all ER Vets, but I know the ones here..... I've had to call them in the past and 2 times they told me I didn't have to come in and told me what to do for Gus at home. The other time they did want us in.... 


I hope Yuki is okay. Please let us know.... praying.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone. Not normal and though it might be nothing I wouldn't take the chance. You don't want to say later "Why didn't I..." Good luck and let us know how Yuki is.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Considering how young she is, an immediate Vet visit is in order.

Sending prayers that she's OK.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

We finally arrived! Thanks again you guys. It's a great feeling to know there are people that care about me and my fur baby even though we don't know each other. I am a nervous wreck! I have two human children and am just as concern as I'd be of it were one of them.

Yuki had a bout of diarrhea just before we left the house. It was a little reddish so I am really concerned. Please say a little prayer for us. Thanks in advance... I'll update as soon as I know something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It is after one o'clock in the morning here on the east coast and I am saying prayers for your darling Yuki.

You did the right thing by taking her to the ER. I pray it is nothing serious and I am thinking positive thoughts for her. I am sure they will treat her with fluids and something to help calm her tummy down. 

We understand how you feel about Yuki. All of our SM family here feel the ultimate love for our precious fluff babies. Our angels hold a very special place in our hearts.

I will be looking for an update. Hugs for both of you, Samantha. 

Yuki is adorable looking in your siggy picture.:wub:


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

We are back from the vet. The vet did exactly what some of you said he would. Gave Yuki some fluids and anti na


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

We are back from the vet. The vet did exactly what some of you said he would. Gave Yuki some fluids and anti-nausea meds. He was a very nice doctor and said that since she seems to be doing ok, doesn't have a fever, or any abnormalities in her abdomen, we should try this simple treatment to start. He recommended that I wait until morning to feed her a small amount of her regular food or a mix of white rice and low fat cottage cheese. If the vomiting continues tomorrow then I will take her back tomorrow for some additional testing. I'm hoping for the best and keeping my fingers and toes crossed. 
Thank you to all that responded and those that said prayers for us. You all are invaluable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Samantha, I hope you and Yuki get some much needed rest ... and, that Yuki feels better tomorrow.

Thank you for updating us ... and, please let us know how Yuki is doing in the morning.

Hugs for both of you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad you got Yuki to the vet. How's he doing this morning?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

samanthas004 said:


> We are back from the vet. The vet did exactly what some of you said he would. Gave Yuki some fluids and anti-nausea meds. He was a very nice doctor and said that since she seems to be doing ok, doesn't have a fever, or any abnormalities in her abdomen, we should try this simple treatment to start. He recommended that I wait until morning to feed her a small amount of her regular food or a mix of white rice and low fat cottage cheese. If the vomiting continues tomorrow then I will take her back tomorrow for some additional testing. I'm hoping for the best and keeping my fingers and toes crossed.
> Thank you to all that responded and those that said prayers for us. You all are invaluable!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so glad you took Yuki to the vet. How is she this morning?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so glad your baby is okay and even more glad the members where there for you.

When things calm down, normally, your normal vet, who you trust, will recommend an ER vet hospital. 

Get that information, and put it on the Fridge. That's what we do.

Yes, absolutely an ER hospital, will say "bring them in." They have to. Meaning based on the symtoms. 

I don't think they are permitted to give advice over the phone, they really need to see and examine your baby.

Anytime, you see anything out of the ordinary, regardless of age, but especially, with your precious young one, and your normal vet is closed, take your baby to the ER.

We also have the directions, on the fridge. 

I will share with you, that, anytime We swooped up any of our babies, and took them to the ER, it always turned out to be the very best thing. Because, it wasn't something, that would just pass on it's on, they needed medical intervention. 

Then I think they recommend, to follow-up with your normal vet. 

When these precious ones, get nauseous, vomit, they normally don't want to eat, their stomachs get so upset, and then you can run into even more problems, so bless you and the members, you did the perfect thing.

Many hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

before bed last night I posted and my internet went out:angry: I see the post never made it:blush:
I just wanted to check on Yuki this morning, I am so glad you took her in, I hope she is feeling better this morning my prayers are with you and precious Yuki, I will be checking in all day, hugs to you and kisses to Yuki:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad you went to ER. Hope that Yuki is doing better this morning. Continuing to send prayers your way.

Hopefully you will be able to give us an update today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just picking this up. . . it is Sun. night here & I hope your baby is doing better. I am glad you went to the ER---I hope your vet is experienced & will keep a close eye on her because it can get serious very fast w/a puppy. The red in the stool would make me a little anxious.
Keep us posted please!


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Hey All!! Update Inside*

Yuki seems to be doing much better this morning. She made it through the night without incident and woke up this morning ready to eat. I gave her a very small portion of her regular kibble, soaked in a bit of water to soften it. I added a little plain white rice and a touch of pumpkin. She ate about an hour and 1/2 ago and drank water. Everything seems to be staying down ok. She is walking around looking for more food. I want to give her some but don't want to give her too much too fast. If you all have any suggestions as to when I can give her other helping, I am all ears. Thanks for your help. 
Below is a quick video I took of Yuki this morning. She is sniffing around looking for a missed morsel of food and drinking water.

Yuki... Home from the vet - YouTube


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I saw this post last night but didn't reply then because you were already told by several others to take her on to the vet and it's the same thing I would've said. I came back here now to check on her and am so glad you took her and she's doing better. I'm also glad I did come because I would've missed her cute video otherwise. The little girl is cute too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Go very, very, very slowly w/feeding small but frequent amounts---every 2-3 hrs. until all is settled. He will not starve. Make sure there is plenty of water.
Keep us posted!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I don't know which one is cuter in that video. So glad she is feeling better today.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she is doing better and she is precious!


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Go very, very, very slowly w/feeding small but frequent amounts---every 2-3 hrs. until all is settled. He will not starve. Make sure there is plenty of water.
> Keep us posted!


Ok, thanks. I will wait another hour or so then offer her another small portion. I am just so relieved that she is doing so much better than yesterday. The vomiting last night was becoming so frequent and was miserable to watch. Now I'm just wrecking my brain trying to think of what she could have gotten into that could have made her so sick? 😕


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

samanthas004 said:


> Ok, thanks. I will wait another hour or so then offer her another small portion. I am just so relieved that she is doing so much better than yesterday. The vomiting last night was becoming so frequent and was miserable to watch. Now I'm just wrecking my brain trying to think of what she could have gotten into that could have made her so sick? &#55357;&#56853;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, go very very slow with the food. Very tiny amounts every 2 hours (longer if needed). 

It could be Pancreatitis... has has had any special treats lately? Gotten into any people food she shouldn't have? Found something while you were out?

Anything happen the day or two before? 

Sometimes pancreatitis or other tummy issues get better short term after the initial treatment, and then get worse that next evening or even 48 hours later.

So just go slowly and know you need to be careful with how much and what she eats for awhile.

Glad Yuki seems better. Pray it continues.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> Yes, go very very slow with the food. Very tiny amounts every 2 hours (longer if needed).
> 
> It could be Pancreatitis... has has had any special treats lately? Gotten into any people food she shouldn't have? Found something while you were out?
> 
> ...


On Thursday afternoon I gave her some trail mix for pups that was made of turkey meat, buffalo meat, beef hot dogs, and cheddar cheese. It includes seasonings such as salt, celery, garlic, paprika and a few other things. This was on Thursday about noon so I did not link this treat to her illness that started Saturday. 
Do you think she could have had a late response to eating this puppy trail mix? Her regular diet only consists of a chicken based kibble so the turkey, buffalo, & beef definitely would have been new to her system. I gave her a VERY small amount of the trail mix to caution against a bad reaction which again is why I didn't link the two. If you believe it may be the cause, I will throw it out right now. It was a holiday gift dropped off by her breeder which is why I didn't think twice about giving it to her. It's made by a gourmet puppy bakery. 

Anyway, let me know what you think 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Where does that Trail Mix come from???? Don't think that I have ever heard of it before and would be very careful at best. Not sure what brand of food you are feeding your little one, but make sure it comes from a good Dog Food company.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I also think the trail mix might be too rich for a little puppy's tummy. Glad she is doing better, but please take it slowly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy she's doing better. She and your daughter are adorable. The trail mix might have been too rich and dogs aren't supposed to have garlic. Was the mix sources and made in the USA? Read very carefully and never give anything that has anything to do with China (might be very small print). As I recall, your breeder didn't have her on very good quality puppy food either. Look at some threads on foods for dogs -- make sure it's for puppies and there is a site (I can't remember) that rates dog foods -- maybe dog food advisor. When and if you do change over do it very gradually over an extended time.
Also around the holidays make sure no one slips her some food and that nothing your daughter eats is scarfed up by her especially while this recent stomach issue is going on. Keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I would not give the puppy trail mix---it sounds way too rich for her little system. What is the protein count? 
When I say small amounts I mean like 2 tsps. at the most.
Please keep us posted on how she is managing!


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Happy she's doing better. She and your daughter are adorable. The trail mix might have been too rich and dogs aren't supposed to have garlic. Was the mix sources and made in the USA? Read very carefully and never give anything that has anything to do with China (might be very small print). As I recall, your breeder didn't have her on very good quality puppy food either. Look at some threads on foods for dogs -- make sure it's for puppies and there is a site (I can't remember) that rates dog foods -- maybe dog food advisor. When and if you do change over do it very gradually over an extended time.
> Also around the holidays make sure no one slips her some food and that nothing your daughter eats is scarfed up by her especially while this recent stomach issue is going on. Keep us posted.


I've attached a picture of the trail mix below 















It is an American made food, grain free, etc but as I said it has ingredients my pup wasn't used to. When I say I gave her a small amount, I meant that I gave her 3 or 4 pieces of the trail mix. 

My dog is currently on Royal Canin small breed puppy. I tried to switch her to a better brand of dog food a while back but she resisted and I was advised my some of the SM members to give it a rest and try again after she was a little bit older. I do however supplement with vitamins and a pro-biotic prescribed by her vet to keep her healthy until I can get her on a healthier brand of food.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Yes, I would not give the puppy trail mix---it sounds way too rich for her little system. What is the protein count?
> When I say small amounts I mean like 2 tsps. at the most.
> Please keep us posted on how she is managing!


I gave her approximately 1tbs 4 times yesterday spread out about every 3 hours yesterday. She drank water like a horse, gobbled up the food, and was able to hold everything down. She finally made a bowel movement late in the evening and again this morning. It was a little soft but not runny. So all things considered she seems to be doing better. I just pray it continues. Thank you so much for continuing to check on us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

samanthas004 said:


> I gave her approximately 1tbs 4 times yesterday spread out about every 3 hours yesterday. She drank water like a horse, gobbled up the food, and was able to hold everything down. She finally made a bowel movement late in the evening and again this morning. It was a little soft but not runny. So all things considered she seems to be doing better. I just pray it continues. Thank you so much for continuing to check on us.


Thanks for the update. Glad she is doing so well!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm glad to hear Yuki is doing better! She is a cutie, can't wait to get to know more of her.

I had one dog that came with Royal Canin and I switch him over within a week. There is no reason to wait to make the change for a better food, try the Fromm surf and turf, the kibble is really tiny and that should help - your pup is growing and he needs quality food. You can still add warm water to make it soft (please do not microwave).

We are a big fan of Bravo! treats but we stick with Salmon and Hot Dogs. I try not to give them too much variety as if something goes wrong I can pin point what it is. 

*Here is the Fromm
*Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Surf & Turf Formula Dry Dog Food


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better. . . good mom!
IF you do change her food at some point be sure to do it gradually. . . mixing a little of the new in w/the old, slowly, slowly wins the race! I don't think RC is a bad food---the protein content (as I remember is fine)---it is also tiny for tiny teeth!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Royal Canin is not a good food at all. Its first ingredient is chicken meal, then brewers rice, brown rice, corn and corn gluten meal. 
Full information here:
Royal Canin Mini Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Pedialyte or lemon-lime gatorade were suggested by my vet with my last maltese when she was getting dehydrated. You give it to them with a syringe so they don't drink too much and vomit. Glad she is doing better!!
My almost 5 month maltese is on Stella and Chewy's frozen chicken for breakfast and dinner. She eats Royal Canin for lunch. My breeder said it was ok.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Pedialyte or lemon-lime gatorade were suggested by my vet with my last maltese when she was getting dehydrated. You give it to them with a syringe so they don't drink too much and vomit. Glad she is doing better!!
> My almost 5 month maltese is on Stella and Chewy's frozen chicken for breakfast and dinner. She eats Royal Canin for lunch. My breeder said it was ok.


Lots of breeders says it is okay... but it is not - check the link on dog food advisory and you will see it's crapy food. She has tear stains doesn't she? Try switching the RC to Fromm and you'll see.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm glad to hear Yuki is doing better! She is a cutie, can't wait to get to know more of her.
> 
> ...


I tried to change her food several times, taking it slow over the course of a week each time. She would just eat around the new food, only eating her old food. I never even got a chance to increase the amount of the new food because she wouldn't eat it. I've tried, Zignature, natural balance, blue buffalo, all in different varieties. Each time starting out with a very small amount to prevent a stomach upset and each time it was the same result. She would eat everything BUT the new good. Any suggestions on how to get her to actually eat the new good would be great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

